# [OT] Distribuzione Vidalinux basata su gentoo

## fedeliallalinea

http://gentoo.vidalinux.com/?q=node/view/68

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.vidalinux.com/?q=node/view/68

 

All'apparenza sembra notevole... tra l'altro direi che più che una distribuzione basata su gentoo si tratta di un modo alternativo per installare gentoo visto che l'albero di portage é lo stesso  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

toh... una gento con un installer, mi fa strano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexbr

cassio!!

era proprio così che avevo iniziato a creare il tool di emerge...

vabbè, sarà per la prossima utility  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

mi sembra una buona idea per far conoscere gentoo a chi non se la sente di installarla nel modo classico ( anche se IMHO l'installazione  di gentoo è ottima per imparare qualcosa di come funziona linux)

Vidalinux resta comunque un'alternativa che promette bene, un giorno o l'altro la provo.

----------

## Raffo

ottima, molto interessante....

----------

## mambro

Avevo visto da qualche parte una gentoo con l'installaer di fedora... è la stessa?

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Avevo visto da qualche parte una gentoo con l'installaer di fedora... è la stessa?

 

Forse...

Il sito é lo stesso di chi sta facendo il port di anaconda per gentoo, tuttavia non mi é sembrato di vedere riferimenti alla cosa, lo screenshot del package manager mostra porthole...

In realtà potrebbero essere due progetti diversi (anche se pensati per unirli...).

Inoltre, per chi non ama troppo compilare faccio notare che quel sito offre anche una sezione di pacchetti binari compilati con le flag delle varie versioni di 2004.x

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Inoltre, per chi non ama troppo compilare faccio notare che quel sito offre anche una sezione di pacchetti binari compilati con le flag delle varie versioni di 2004.x

 

Non avevo visto questo non e' male... se vanno avanti bene con il progretto avremo un BIN_HOST semi ufficiale.

----------

## flocchini

Molto molto carina, appena ho un po' di tempo mi riprometto di provarla.

Concordo sicuramente con chi dice che installando gentoo si ha un'ottima occasione per imparare, di fatto si e' costretti a "scontrarsi" con un prompt lampeggiante e questo aiuta. Pero' per chi e' alle prime armi e' sicuramente un ottimo incentivo ad entrare nel mondo gentoo.

----------

## kaio

F.I.G.A.T.A.

----------

## Sergio1704

E' fatta veramente molto bene, ragazzi.

L'ho istallata stamattina.

E non solo perche' e' basata su Gentoo, sarebbe carina in ogni caso.

Si vede che e' stata fatta con molta dedizione.

Nel foro in inglese non e' stata accolta molto bene: qualcuno aveva iniziato un thread in Gentoo Chat e un mod l'ha spostata in "Off the Wall"

Lo stesso Carlito l' aveva annunciata, e gli hanno spostato l'annuncio in "Duplicate Threads"

Lo stesso era successo a me quando avevo parlato di Navyn OS, mi hanno spostato il thread in "Off the Wall"

Come al solito, "italiani brava gente"   :Smile: 

----------

## Sergio1704

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Pero' per chi e' alle prime armi e' sicuramente un ottimo incentivo ad entrare nel mondo gentoo.

 

Concordo pienamente con questo fatto.

Moltissimi utenti linux, specialmente degli ultimi anni, non avrebbero mai cominciato se non fossero esistite distro che permettevano loro di provare senza troppa fatica.

Io ho cominciato con Mandake, non credo di aver motivo di vergognarmene, e mi sono innamorato di linux.

Oggi mandrake non mi piace piu' ma linux mi piace piu' che mai.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> Io ho cominciato con Mandake, non credo di aver motivo di vergognarmene, e mi sono innamorato di linux.
> 
> Oggi mandrake non mi piace piu' ma linux mi piace piu' che mai.

 

Anche io ho iniziato con Mandake e non me ne vergogno neanche io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Sergio1704 wrote:*   Io ho cominciato con Mandake, non credo di aver motivo di vergognarmene, e mi sono innamorato di linux.
> 
> Oggi mandrake non mi piace piu' ma linux mi piace piu' che mai. 
> 
> Anche io ho iniziato con Mandake e non me ne vergogno neanche io 

 

ma lol! anche io ho iniziato con mandrake e nn me ne vergogno! e siamo in 3!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

carina. decisamente carina.

Son contento che si vedano questi 'affluenti'' al fiume principale perche' dovrebbero spronare i dev a fare ancora meglio del gia piu che buon lavoro che fanno, specie in aree dove c'e' tutto da migliorare, come la fase di installazione, cosi da scrollarsi di dosso la fama di 'distro solo per utenti esperti'  :Smile: 

----------

## Federiconet

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Sergio1704 wrote:*   Io ho cominciato con Mandake, non credo di aver motivo di vergognarmene, e mi sono innamorato di linux.
> 
> Oggi mandrake non mi piace piu' ma linux mi piace piu' che mai. 
> 
> Anche io ho iniziato con Mandake e non me ne vergogno neanche io  
> ...

 

Siamo in 4, ci sono anch'io   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sergio1704

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  cosi da scrollarsi di dosso la fama di 'distro solo per utenti esperti' 

 

Eh,  gia'   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Sergio1704 wrote:*   

> E' fatta veramente molto bene, ragazzi.
> 
> L'ho istallata stamattina.
> 
> 

 

Allora puoi levarmi un paio di curiosità:

Usano Anaconda? Se si, funziona bene?

L'albero di portage é loro oppure si agganciano a gentoo.org per update/rsync?

----------

## RockSteady

sto scaricando la iso missa che lò metterò sul pc fisso

non serve una connessione per installarlo vero????

----------

## randomaze

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> non serve una connessione per installarlo vero????

 

Non dovrebbe, almeno se non cerchi di aggiornarla.

Facci sapere come va.

----------

## marco86

molto interessante, davvero, sembra una, anzi, è una figata!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Ho appena finito di installarla (oggi giornata dedicata al cazzeggio   :Very Happy:  ) , l'installazione non è male, anche se qua e la ci sono ancora dei riferimenti a redhat (es label di grub ecc..), e non permette una selezione dei pacchetti da installare. Il riconoscimento hardware non ha avuto problemi, (a parte la soundcard), ma l'ho installata su un computer "facile"   :Smile: . 

In fase di installazione non permette di creare un utente "normale". 

Per il resto tutto ok. 

Concludendo, per essere una beta1, promette davvero bene.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sergio1704

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Sergio1704 wrote:*   E' fatta veramente molto bene, ragazzi.
> 
> L'ho istallata stamattina.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Si, usano Anaconda e funziona abbastanza bene (soltanto: non avevo suono). Come hanno gia' detto non permette una selezione dei pacchetti.

L'albero di portage mi e' sembrato  quello di gentoo.

Poi chiamerei il loro gnome "divertente"   :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Io ho iniziato con la slackware, e me ne vergogno   :Embarassed:  . Infatti non sapevo neanche un comando da bash ed e' stato duro capire startx e robe simili.... la slackware sembra facile, ma e' solo facile da installare, per il resto devi conoscere molto ma molto bene linux per poterla usare.

----------

## Sergio1704

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> .... la slackware sembra facile, ma e' solo facile da installare, per il resto devi conoscere molto ma molto bene linux per poterla usare.

 

Esattamente   :Smile: 

pero' non hai motivo di vergognarti di nulla, caro amico, anzi hai dimostrato coraggio.

Come si dice, tutte le strade portano a Roma.

Pero' a proposito di Slack vorrei aggiungere una cosa: se una distro e' facile da installare, una volta che sei li' magari ci rimani ed impari. Se e' difficile magari manco ci provi. Ecco perche' tentativi come VidaLinux sono lodevoli, secondo me.

----------

## silian87

Spesso se incontro degli utenti slack, scopro che sono dei pivelli in ambio linux, perche' l'hanno installata, e poi non conoscono comandi bash. Secondo me il bello di gentoo e' che ti OBBLIGA a dare certi comandi (molti) da bash per installarla, cosi' li impari una volta per tutte e li usi anche su altre distro.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sergio1704

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Spesso se incontro degli utenti slack, scopro che sono dei pivelli in ambio linux, perche' l'hanno installata, e poi non conoscono comandi bash. 

 

Secondo me dipende anche da ogni singolo individuo: se uno non e' proprio tonto, se ha un minimo di voglia di imparare, prima poi impara, e secondo me c'e' tanto da imparare persino con Mandrake o Lindows: fra i due gradini estremi, uno che sa a stento navigare internet ed un developer ce n'e' di differenza   :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

ho installato questa distro, più che altro per vedere com'era e perchè ne avevo parlato con koma...

Ma esiste un forum di supporto oltre quello in inglese che c'è sul sito ufficiale?

Io non ho trovato altro, voi sapete se esiste qualcosa?

io ho solo dei problemi con il modem USB...

scusate l'OT  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao Boys!

Randomaze si chiedeva:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse...
> 
> Il sito é lo stesso di chi sta facendo il port di anaconda per gentoo, tuttavia non mi é sembrato di vedere riferimenti alla cosa, lo screenshot del package manager mostra porthole...
> ...

 

Il tizio che l'ha fatta è venezuelano o giù di lì; ha cominciato con il porting di Anaconda per Gentoo (ho fatto appena in tempo a scaricare le iso ottimizzate per la varie CPU, ora il sito che le ospitava non esiste più, è stato rimpiazzato da quello di Vidalinux...) che già prometteva bene (le ho provate ed a parte piccoli bug tipo richiami a Red Hat non "puliti" funzionavano) ma poi ha abbandonato questo progetto per passare alla realizzazione di una distro completa Gentoo-based.

Il Portage è quello ufficiale, quindi alla fine non hai altro che una Gentoo ready2use!   :Wink: 

Una cosa che potrebbe far storcere il naso ad alcuni è il fatto che viene installata tramite RPM, ma d'altronde si basa su uno strumento del CappelloRosso!   :Wink: 

Direi che in certi momenti di pigrizia mi ha aiutato...  :Laughing: 

E' un ottimo modo per avvicinarsi a Gentoo senza patemi d'animo, IMHO.

Certo che quando ci fai la mano capisci che così facendo perdi il meglio di Gentoo, e cioè la costruzione da zero del proprio sistema!   :Razz: 

Mi sento di segnalare, a tal proposito, una distroLiveCDKnoppix-like (è una parola in Klingon  :Shocked:  ; a proposito, sapete che Google lo usano anche i Vulcaniani? http://www.google.com/intl/xx-klingon/  :Laughing:  ) German-made, tale Jollix.

Per chi non la conoscesse... http://www.jollix.de/en/en_home.html. La si può anche installare su HD.

E così non dobbiamo nemmeno più ricorrere a Knoppix quando serve... (tanto di cappello a Klaus Knopper, ma Gentoo è Gentoo  :Wink:  )

Ciao Gentoosers!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

@silian87

Anch'io ho iniziato con slackware... siamo in 2 ad aver sbattuto la testa sulla shell.   :Wink: 

Slackware e un numero di LinuxPro in cui spiegavano la configurazione dell'interfaccia grafica.

Ho installato (ci ho messo circa 4 ore... non conoscevo lo schema di partizionamento di linux   :Embarassed:  ) e, passo-passo, ho configurato X e ho fatto partire l'interfaccia grafica. Poi per circa 3 mesi ho evitato accuratamente la shell   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Poi mio padre ha comprato PcWorld e c'era allegato un libro chiamato "Linux".

Gentoo e' venuta dopo perche' tutti mi dicevano che e' difficile, ed io mi trovato tanto bene con la mia slackwarina... quando mi sono fatto coraggio (quest'estate, dopo 2 tentativi di installazione ho iniziato una discussione pseudo-filosofica-informatica su internet e sulle restrizioni dovute alla sua esistenza   :Laughing:  con codadilupo) e l'ho installata.....

.... da allora.... sono innamorato   :Embarassed: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

avevo usato la Beta2 su un povero Celeron 300 overclocckato a 460 Mhz con 192MB di RAM ed un Matrox G400.

Purtroppo almeno la Beta2 era molto lenta, anche perchè dotata di default di features tipo GDesklets che fa figo ma inchioda molto.

Tempo addietro avevo provato ad usare come BIN_HOST il sito di vidalinux per evitare la compilazione di pacchetti sulla mia gentoo... ma con poco successo...

Spero che la versione definitiva sia buona, potrei riprovare a piazzarla su quel vecchio PicciOtto usato da mia sorella.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> specie in aree dove c'e' tutto da migliorare, come la fase di installazione, cosi da scrollarsi di dosso la fama di 'distro solo per utenti esperti' 

 

Credo che siamo tutti della stessa idea che questa distro sia "interessante" sotto certi punti di vista, ma rimango dell'idea che per me installare gentoo ha sempre quel fascino particolare, legato alla difficoltà di capire quello che stai facendo e perchè lo fai.....!!!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Sergio1704 wrote:*   Io ho cominciato con Mandake, non credo di aver motivo di vergognarmene, e mi sono innamorato di linux.
> 
> Oggi mandrake non mi piace piu' ma linux mi piace piu' che mai. 
> 
> Anche io ho iniziato con Mandake e non me ne vergogno neanche io  
> ...

 

All'appello  :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

Non configura l'adsl se hai un modem.

Mi è toccato copiarmi su un cd i sorgenti di rp-pppoe per metterla a casa di un mio amico.

O forse lo fa, ma io non me ne sono accorto.

Il pacchetto non è nemmeno sul cd, e dire che è un pacchetto essenziale!

Ripensandoci forse usano ppp per l'adsl, cmq non ho trovato ne guida, ne info al riguardo!

----------

## cagnaluia

la utilizzo da qualche mese.....

e devo dire che è stata vitale per gestire la prima installazione!

poi ho ricompilato kernel e compagnia bella... ora è tutto e per tutto una gentoo stage3..

 :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> la utilizzo da qualche mese.....
> 
> e devo dire che è stata vitale per gestire la prima installazione!
> 
> poi ho ricompilato kernel e compagnia bella... ora è tutto e per tutto una gentoo stage3..
> ...

 

non proprio... devi cambiare anche il profilo!

----------

## cagnaluia

profilo?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## =DvD=

/etc/make.profile che è un  link a uno dei profili in /usr/portage/profiles

cerca sul forum un po' di info  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> /etc/make.profile che è un  link a uno dei profili in /usr/portage/profiles
> 
> cerca sul forum un po' di info 

 

e indica questo:

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

corretto

----------

## dopplerReal

Finalmente una distro basata su gentoo per i newbie come me...

Purtroppo al momento il link desktop.vidalinux.com è down  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dopplerReal wrote:*   

> Finalmente una distro basata su gentoo per i newbie come me...
> 
> Purtroppo al momento il link desktop.vidalinux.com è down 

 

Prima di tutto benvenuto. Trovo che installare gentoo non sia cosi' impossibile come sembra anzi con la documentazione fatta cosi' bene non vedo dove potrebbero esserci problemi

----------

## dopplerReal

 *Quote:*   

> Prima di tutto benvenuto. Trovo che installare gentoo non sia cosi' impossibile come sembra anzi con la documentazione fatta cosi' bene non vedo dove potrebbero esserci problemi

 

Grazie, sono io un po' maleducato a nn presentarmi...sono sempre doppler, iscritto anche su gentoo-italia.net

Sto provando varie distro (solo installazione), gentoo mi è subito piaciuta proprio per la documentazione...purtroppo la 2004.3 ( come scrivevo a randomaze ) non riconosce la mia tastiera samsung ( il layout it ) mentre la 2004.2 sì, vidalinux è il giusto compromesso per avere subito una gentoo-like (la tastiera qui è ok), peccato che nn riesco ad accedere a internet col mio dsl 300t.

Devo un po' sbattere la testa, sto guardano post e post ma nisba (sono newbie) e dire che ci vorrebbe poco penso, infatti sto postando con una live knoppix con la quale mi è bastato andare in Network/internet-->network card configuration e dare l'ok per il DHCP avviare il browser...

Ci si risentirà su questo e l'altro forum...mi sono ammalato di Linux.

 :Smile: 

----------

## socrat3

Ottima fattura devvero un buon lavoro. Piccoli bug, ma cosucce di poco conto.

Ho provato la versione 1.1

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Poi mio padre ha comprato PcWorld e c'era allegato un libro chiamato "Linux". 

 

Quel libro blu che faceva riferimento alle "ricette" ed alla debian? (non era poi cosi' male quel libro..."

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *socrat3 wrote:*   

> Ottima fattura devvero un buon lavoro. Piccoli bug, ma cosucce di poco conto.

 

Ricordiamo che questa distro non e' un progetto ufficiale gentoo

----------

## socrat3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *socrat3 wrote:*   Ottima fattura devvero un buon lavoro. Piccoli bug, ma cosucce di poco conto. 
> 
> Ricordiamo che questa distro non e' un progetto ufficiale gentoo

 

Certo! e non solo ho visto pure l'accoglienza che gli è stata riservata. Bahhh Ho mandato 200 euro di donazione. Invito tutti a farlo. A quanto pare il tizio campa cosi' con questa distro

----------

## socrat3

Ho pensato una cosa ma se installo una vidalinux (che ha uno stage3) e poi voglio tornare a una gentoo stage1.

E' cosa che fa male? Sto provando e vi dico... ecco il comando che ho dato.

emerge --sync && emerge -vuD --newuse world && emerge depclean && revdep-rebuild && revdep-rebuild

Ho letto sul forum e ho visto che il cambo dello stage da 3 a 1 potrebbe dare dei problemi per la mancanza di alcuni pacchetti e per la questione delle dipendenze circolari.

Il comando che suggeriscono lanciare è emerge --newuse system.

Ma se lanciassi il bootstrap.sh (come ho fatto per l'installazione da stage1) e poi emerge --newuse system, ci sarebbero dei problemi?

Aspetto qualche suggerimento....

----------

## randomaze

 *socrat3 wrote:*   

> Certo! e non solo ho visto pure l'accoglienza che gli è stata riservata.

 

Mi sono perso qualcosa oppure é stata trattata al pari di tutte le altre distribuzioni che non sono gentoo?

O forse ci sono disparitá di trattamento con la jollix?

 *Quote:*   

> Bahhh Ho mandato 200 euro di donazione. Invito tutti a farlo. A quanto pare il tizio campa cosi' con questa distro

 

Detta cosí suona un attimo pubblicitaria. Perché dovrei dare degli euro a Vidalinux e non a Debian, visto che entrambe non le uso?

E perché non dovrei darli a Gentoo o alla FSF che non prevedono l'iscrizione (a pagamento) a un club per leggere la documentazione?

----------

## =DvD=

Ma sopratutto: perchè devo pagare 200€ a una distro e poi venirlo a dire qui?

E perchè devi invitare utenti Gentoo a pagare una distro che non è gentoo? 

E se lo fai, perchè devi farlo sul forum ufficiale di gentoo?

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E poi da notare che gentoo mettera' un installer grafico nelle prossime realase

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E poi da notare che gentoo mettera' un installer grafico nelle prossime realase

 

Giusto, gentoo è sempre molto giovane, ed ha molto da offrire ancora.  :Wink: 

E poi non è cosi difficile da installare, basta avere la pazienza di leggere la doc e non volere tutto e subito!

----------

## socrat3

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ma sopratutto: perchè devo pagare 200€ a una distro e poi venirlo a dire qui?
> 
> E perchè devi invitare utenti Gentoo a pagare una distro che non è gentoo? 
> 
> E se lo fai, perchè devi farlo sul forum ufficiale di gentoo?
> ...

 

Mi sa che hai ragione. Ho peccato, ma era solo un modo per invitare a sostenere il software con licenza GNU connesso con Gentoo.  

No voglio fare pubblicita' a nessuno tantomeno a Vidalinux, il post non l'ho aperto io ed ho semplicemente partecipato all'argomento.

Ps: ho sbagliato non ho mandato 200 euro ma 20 (sorry  :Wink: . Vi sottolineo (perche' ci tengo) che non ho pagato nulla. Io ho fatto una donazione a un progetto che mi è piaciuto  :Very Happy: 

L'ho fatto in altre maniere anche per Gentoo comprando i gadget e i prodotti degli sponsor. Vi ricordo che il modello di sostentamento del software libero (GNU in genere) si basa su queste forme di contribuzione. Scusate per il disturbo.

----------

## socrat3

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   E poi da notare che gentoo mettera' un installer grafico nelle prossime realase 
> 
> Giusto, gentoo è sempre molto giovane, ed ha molto da offrire ancora. 
> 
> E poi non è cosi difficile da installare, basta avere la pazienza di leggere la doc e non volere tutto e subito!

 

Io ho provato gentoo dalla versione 1.4 da stage1 e da allora non me ne sono piu' allontanato. Tutti i server hanno gentoo e tutti i miei clienti, ora, se usano linux hanno gentoo.

----------

## =DvD=

 *socrat3 wrote:*   

> Mi sa che hai ragione. Ho peccato, ma era solo un modo per invitare a sostenere il software con licenza GNU connesso con Gentoo. 

 

=D Chi è senza peccato scagli il primo cd!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ps: ho sbagliato non ho mandato 200 euro ma 20 (sorry . Vi sottolineo (perche' ci tengo) che non ho pagato nulla. Io ho fatto una donazione a un progetto che mi è piaciuto 
> 
> 

 

Mi sono espresso male, era chiaro che fosse una donazione, essendo vidalinux GPL (penso). 200 mi sembravano tanti, ma uno manda ciò che vuole.

 *Quote:*   

> L'ho fatto in altre maniere anche per Gentoo comprando i gadget e i prodotti degli sponsor. Vi ricordo che il modello di sostentamento del software libero (GNU in genere) si basa su queste forme di contribuzione. Scusate per il disturbo.

 

=D io penso che tu abbia dimostrato di essere una persona con le palle, solo dicendo che avevo ragione invece che scatenando un inutile flame! (e poi non avevo ragione io, sono stato troppo impulsivo...) Quindi nessun disturbo, anzi un piacere  :Wink: 

Ok ti sei guadagnato una birra al prossimo ritrovo =D

----------

## randomaze

 *socrat3 wrote:*   

> Vi sottolineo (perche' ci tengo) che non ho pagato nulla. Io ho fatto una donazione a un progetto che mi è piaciuto 

 

Beh, hai fatto quello che é giusto, scusami se ho frainteso le tue intenzioni  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Molto molto carina, appena ho un po' di tempo mi riprometto di provarla.

 

Zuglio l'aveva provata tempo fa... zugliooooooooooo sveglia maledetto

posta qui la tua esperienza!!!!!!

 *socrat3 wrote:*   

> Ottima fattura devvero un buon lavoro. Piccoli bug, ma cosucce di poco conto.

 

Ok ognuno fa quel che vuole con i propri soldi 

ma scusa donare quelle 200 carte a gentoo non sarebbe stato meglio?!?!? :Shocked: 

cioè non è per sminuire il lavoro di vidalinux pero'......

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Zuglio l'aveva provata tempo fa... zugliooooooooooo sveglia maledetto 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> ma scusa donare quelle 200 carte

 

Sveglia anche tu, perche' le "carte" solo 20 e non 200, leggi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

si grazie, adesso sono 20  -_-"

----------

